# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  PulseOn, heart rate monitor, wrist device and application, PulseOn Ltd., Espoo, Finland

## Airicist

Manufacturer - PulseOn Ltd.

"PulseOn - we make heart rate monitoring easier than ever!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

PulseOn: hands-on with a great heart-rate monitor 

Published on Jan 14, 2015




> There was no lack of wearables and heart-rate monitors at CES 2015, but one of our favorites happened to be the PulseOn. Not the cheapest, but definitely a good option for the hard-core active users.

----------

